# Any Electric Light Orchestra fans?



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

One of my favorite bands. Along with the Moody Blues, the Beatles, Pink Floyd, Alan Parsons Project... ELO are like the Beatles of the 70's to me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

Bands! well, Stan Kenton for starters


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I love certain pieces by ELO (AKA Jeff Lynne, after their first couple records). Out of the Blue is a great album, and there are some great tunes on Time, like Twilight.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> I love certain pieces by ELO (AKA Jeff Lynne, after their first couple records). Out of the Blue is a great album, and there are some great tunes on Time, like Twilight.


I was thinking how awesome Twilight was. Best song of the 80's? Not sure. But I can't think of one better at the moment.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> I was thinking how awesome Twilight was. Best song of the 80's? Not sure. But I can't think of one better at the moment.


It really is an awesome piece of music.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

ELO jumped the shark when Roy Wood left. The Move's Shazaam album was the best ELO album and it wasn't even ELO.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

bigshot said:


> ELO jumped the shark when Roy Wood left. The Move's Shazaam album was the best ELO album and it wasn't even ELO.


Welll that might be your opinion but your opinion is WRONG!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I've never heard their music, but I think they were recommended to me a few years ago and I just forgot to listen. What album would you recommend to try first?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Sonata said:


> I've never heard their music, but I think they were recommended to me a few years ago and I just forgot to listen. What album would you recommend to try first?


Out of the Blue!


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

ELO were great! 'New World Record' was by far their best album; I really loved the dramatic opening to the album (start of Tightrope) and the last song (Shangri La). But I thought their most beautiful song (not from NWR) was this:


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

ELO was a great pop band with touches of progressiveness to their sound. They had an ability to write hooks that you can remember easily and that's why they were so popular. My favorite albums would be ELO II, Eldorado and Out of the Blue, but all of their albums have some merit. The production quality was always really high. Jeff Lynne learned a whole lot by listening to the Beatles records and imitating them in so many ways.

Kevin


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Out of the Blue!


And it's dirt-cheap on Amazon! Thanks. Added to my wish list. I'll snap it up once my spending freeze is over


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Sonata said:


> And it's dirt-cheap on Amazon! Thanks. Added to my wish list. I'll snap it up once my spending freeze is over


@ Sonata, If you have access to *Spotify,* I'd also highly recommend their album _Time._


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

samurai said:


> @ Sonata, If you have access to *Spotify,* I'd also highly recommend their album _Time._


I do not. But I'll still put in my list of music to explore.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

There's an evening of ELO documentary and concert on BBC4 tonight from 9pm.


----------



## Subra (Feb 26, 2013)

Now a days Led lighting growing famous in all around world because of there easy installation. I post here to tell the people about Led lightning benefits, like the person who post here the thread about the fan with lightning. Led lights can easily attached with every thing or also available in almost every color which makes them more attractive.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> One of my favorite bands. Along with the Moody Blues, the Beatles, Pink Floyd, Alan Parsons Project... ELO are like the Beatles of the 70's to me.


ELO we good band, but do you like anything other than English bands - looks at your list, God Save the Queen!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It would have been interesting to see how ELO would have panned out had Roy Wood stayed with them for an album or two more - Wizzard were a bit of a curate's egg for me and ELO under Lynne rarely buttered my parsnips. Much preferred the latterday Move to either of them, really.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I love Mr. Blue Sky!


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Time is my favourite E.L.O. album: unfortunately I don't like the CD remastering, I prefer the vinyl version - it has more oomph.


----------

